# Bryan Donkin Foundry



## Reaperman (Feb 2, 2007)

Going though some of last years stuff:

Bryan Donkin was very much a chance explore after being in the chesterfield area to look at NCB Grassmoor after finishng there we stopped in and were pleasantly suprised with what was left.

The foundry had been operating on the chesterfield site for over 100 years but after several mergers and sell offs In the 90's the foundry was sent into recivership. There was some activity on site until recently but dte site eventually fell pray to developers and the site is now being demolished to become a barratt estate.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2007)

Good pictures, love stuff in black and white, makes it all more atmospheric. 

Still can't believe i never went here, its only a few miles away from where im from, and i still never got there. a lot of the place has gone now, but i think there's still some stuff left. will have to have a look when i go past next time we're in chesterfield.

Well done on the pics, they're great. thank you for sharing.


----------



## rockhopper (Feb 2, 2007)

NCB Grassmore is now looking rather like a bomb site. Several parts of the buildings were set on fire and then the developers came in and started clearing the site. They stripped some of the asbestos sheeting from the bottom of the bigger buildings and also demolished the tunnels then they packed up and left! There is rubble and debris everywhere now and no sign of activity.

Brian Donkin is almost totally gone, new appartments are on one part of the site and the bit near the roundabout has recently been cleared. Building work has started there now.

I'll take some pictures next weekend.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2007)

bloody hell, didn't realise Grassmoor was still there, shows just how much notice i take when im driving past  then again, always got the kids in the car with me, so can't stop and take pics. grrrr!!! will have to leave kids with mum asap and get around my area again, always forget there's stuff in and around chesterfield. always end up looking further affield and not on my own doorstep. oh dear.


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 2, 2007)

We took another drive past in december and Grassmoor war pretty much buggered; The hall was roofless and asbestos removal was well advanced. In comparison to how it was when we first saw it in June it was a sorry sight. I'll do a post for there at some point but my photos are a bit crappy.

I'd like to see some recent photos from donkin if you get any. It would be interesting to see how far demo has advanced.

Joe


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2007)

It's such a shame it's almost gone now. I remember seeing photos of it on 28DL and loving the place. Really like your B&W photos, Joe. Cheers, Foxy.


----------



## rockhopper (Feb 3, 2007)

For some reason they got part way through the asbestos removal then just packed up all their kit and went! The main entrance isn't even blocked off any more.


----------



## Ether (Feb 3, 2007)

Those pictures are amazing! the place looks really great as well, loving the picture of the plans or drawings. 

Top photos


----------



## smileysal (Feb 3, 2007)

Drove past Grassmoor today, on the way to chesterfield, but only had a short time in town so couldn't park up and take any pics, then when we got to chesterfield, realised i hadn't even got the bloody camera in the bag or the car, so not very happy so far.  

rockhopper, were you near grassmoor at bout 2pm? someone was parked up near an entrance to grassmoor, just wondered if it was you. 

 Sal


----------



## rockhopper (Feb 4, 2007)

Fraid not Sal. I did intend to but i got distracted by a five miles speed walk in boots that i needed to try (for my other hobby!!).

I drive past Grassmoor every day as i work in the pyramid shaped building just the other side of Hasland town centre. As soon as it gets a bit lighter in the evenings i'll take some pics.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 5, 2007)

well, if it would be ok for me to tag along, would love to get some more explores in, and its pretty localish for me. 

only evenings i can't get out and about are mondays (dance school) and wednesday (the kids ice skating lessons) other than that i can go anytime. (hate mornings tho, im almost like a zombie in a morning   .

 Sal


----------



## rockhopper (Feb 10, 2007)

Some pics i took today

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g164/rockhopperst4/Dscn0053.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g164/rockhopperst4/Dscn0055.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g164/rockhopperst4/Dscn0056.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g164/rockhopperst4/Dscn0057.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g164/rockhopperst4/Dscn0058.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g164/rockhopperst4/Dscn0059.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g164/rockhopperst4/DSCN0060.jpg


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Rockhopper
Great to see photos of the outside of the building, but also sad to see it's demise. 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Rockhopper. 

I nearly crashed the car when i was going round the roundabout (drove round it twice trying to look at the place - brain didn't think of parking up  ) kept having cars and lorries flashing their lights and beeping at me as i was going around and around  ooooooooops lmao.

couldn't believe how fast the place is being demolished and at the same time how fast the houses are going up. Hope the land isn't contaminated.   

Are the offices going as well as the factory parts? or will the front part be kept?

 Sal


----------



## rockhopper (Feb 11, 2007)

Ah, so that was you was it!!

I don't know whats happening with the rest of the site but it looks like they are doing it in phases so i guess the offices will be next.

We did some preliminary drawings for the site I believe but our scheme wasn't taken up for whatever reason.

Security is tight mainly becaue its a building site now so i wouldn't hold out much hope of getting inside again.


----------



## snappel (Feb 12, 2007)

I first went in the summer, but missed a load of stuff. On my way to Annesley a couple of weeks ago I dropped in as I knew it was pretty much 'now or never'. This place is/was fantastic - the pattern stores and drawing office in particular are amazing, as most of the contents have remained behind.

If you are nearby, I advise you to go and see this place now, today - it's quite unique. As far as I could see, the main foundry buildings had gone, but the offices, medical centre and pattern stores were still untouched.

Photos, 20th January 2007...


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, some really cool pics there peeps! 

The place looks pretty untouched. Really liking the black & white thing going on there -makes the place look timeless, and more contemporary too.

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 12, 2007)

P.s. -you've got some great visits under your belt on your website. Brilliant layout too -keep it goin' dude!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 12, 2007)

snappel;10384; said:


> This place is/was fantastic - the pattern stores and drawing office in particular are amazing, as most of the contents have remained behind.



These are the parts that fascinated me when I viewed the photos that you guys have posted. Great stuff!
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## rockhopper (Mar 28, 2007)

Ran past there last night in daylight for the first time in quite a few weeks. Most of the remaining buildings fronting the main road have now been demolished, just a few rooms remaining on the right hand side. If i get chance this weekend i'll take a few pictures.


----------



## King Al (Mar 29, 2007)

Its a shame I missed that opportunity, the pics look good, the black and white effect gives it that soft atmospheric look i especially like the one with the papers in the "pigeon holes". I suppose these pics are pretty much all that’s left of yet another location


----------

